# Finally getting along! :) (warning - lots of adorable pictures!)



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

So my two boys, after going to the vet each twice to get stitched back up, and being on antibiotics from fighting with each other... seem to have gotten over it. Google (the smaller one) was in with the goat herd more, therefore bonding strongly with them, and Caboose (bigger) is submitting and accepting him as pack leader. They're doing really well keeping Swiper (the mountain lion) away from the goats, and the goats have adjusted to them.

We think they're from different litters, but from the same sire. Caboose is 115 lbs, and Google is only 80 or so. Supposedly, they're both 8 months old, but with the size difference (as well as some other development things the vet noticed, such as teeth), Google is probably younger - or Caboose is older than 8 months.

Anyways, here are some pictures of the boys today... Caboose is a babysitter when we bring my baby siblings out, but Google prefers to stay with his goats. And Google's eye is fine - it looks pink because the pigment _around_ it is pink, hence the name 'Google'; like googly eyes


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Handsome boys! Glad they are getting along better and that they are keeping that mountain lion away! Congrats


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Good looking boys, glad to hear they are working things out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they are doing better.


----------

